# Angeln in Seattle



## Stefanb (12. Februar 2011)

Ich bin Mitte März für ein paar Tage geschäftlich in Seattle und hätte über das Wochenende Zeit zum Angeln zu gehen. Aber leider kenn ich mich in der Region leider gar nicht aus und hoffe das nun jemand meinen Beitrag liest der mir ein wenig weiterhelfen kann. 
Welche Fische sind denn zu erwarten in den großen Seen bzw. an der Küste?
Lohnt es sich überhaupt vom Ufer aus zu angeln?
Ich denke mal ich bekomme die Lizenzen vor Ort in den Angelgeschäften, oder?

Wäre super nett, wen sich einer die Zeit nehmen würde mir hier weiterzuhelfen.

Danke schon mal.


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Seattle*

Hallo Stefanb,setz dich ins Wasserflugzeug und düse nach Vancouver Island rüber dann bist du in Lachsanglers Paradise und wenn du willst fängst du noch ein paar schöne Lingcods oder Halibuts.

               Tight Lines      Jan  |wavey:


----------



## Jean (14. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Seattle*

Buch Dir nen Guide oder mach ne Charter mit, dann sollte das was werden. Es kommen alle 5 Pazifischen Lachsarten vor. Im Maerz entweder auf Steelhead oder Auf Koenigslachs. Im Columbia River ist der Maerz mit der beste Monat auf Springs. Vor der Kueste gehts zu dieser Zeit auf Blackmouth (2-3 jaehrige Kings) oder eben auf die ausgewachsenen Fische. Kannst du aber auch hier alles nachlesen.

http://www.seattlefishing.com/ http://www.allstarfishing.com/ http://www.fishingseattle.com/


----------



## Stefanb (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Seattle*

Vielen Dank euch beiden!

Das mit dem Guide werde ich wohl machen


----------



## Ein_Angler (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Seattle*

Oder du fährst die 150 km nach Vancouver (Fraser River) und angelst dort mit einem Guide auf die dicksten Störe (Sturgeon) der Welt. Da sind die Waller im Ebro aber Kinderspielzeug gegen den White Sturgeon.

http://www.silversidesfishing.ca/page/fraser-river-sturgeon-fishing.html


----------



## Jean (15. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Seattle*

Maerz ist dort zwar nicht Hochsaison auf Stoer aber es sollte was gehen, einen guten Guide vorrausgesetzt... Im Vedder kann man dann auch noch auf Steelhead angeln, die Saison zieht sich bis in den April hinein. Stoere sollte es aber auch im Columbia genuegend geben. Was man letztendlich macht bleibt jedem selbst ueberlassen, bei so viel Wasser ringsrum hat man die Qual der Wahl...


----------

